# Italian Wheelsets?



## spawn350 (Apr 27, 2004)

What wheel manufacturers are either based in, or manufactured in Italy? The only two that I can think of are Campy and Fulcrum.

I am trying to build up an all-Italian bike, but was looking for an alternative to the above.

Thanks!


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

*Stella...*

http://www.stellaazzurra.com/company.php


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Ambrosio
Boeris
Campy
DRC
Fulcrum
Ursus
Wheelsbike

Off the top of my head.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Marchisio: http://www.marchisioengineering.it/
WR Compositi: (look under Ruote) http://www.wrcompositi.it/home.html
FRM: http://www.frmbike.com/
Spada: http://www.spadabike.com/
Miche: http://www.miche.it/prodotti.php?id=259
Gipiemme: http://www.gipiemme.com/JJ_SITE/JJ_MAIN/JJ_ShopCase.asp
FSA: http://wheels.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=167


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Dude, Fulcrum is Campy like Aiwa is Sony- same company. Fulcrum was designed by Campy to be Shimano compatible whereas the standard Campy wheels aren't. The Fulcrum name keeps the turf twits from complaining that Campy is catering to the Shimano crowd. Smart move on their part.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't label Fulcrums as Italian.

OP - this is a great thread. I am always trying to find Ialian wheelsets and it has been tough going. This thread contains a bunch that I have never heard of, which is great. I'll have to check them out tonight. Thanks to everybody that contributed.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

kyler2001 said:


> Marchisio: http://www.marchisioengineering.it/
> WR Compositi: (look under Ruote) http://www.wrcompositi.it/home.html
> FRM: http://www.frmbike.com/
> Spada: http://www.spadabike.com/
> ...


FSA is Taiwanese, FWIW.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've got some 5 yr old Gipiemme 30mm AL clinchers (T3-30s). Heavy but bombproof in over 3000mi as my "beater" wheels (bad weather, bad roads, etc.). Hubs are cup/cone & rims are SOLID.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Lot's of Italian names though very few companies actually make their parts in Italy, and that includes Campy/Fulcrum.
Most Italian companies assemble components that are made in other nations than Italy for their wheels. Nothing wrong with that, but it will be very very difficult to have a pure Italian wheelset. Especially since Italy has no major manufacturer of spokes anymore.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think ACI are still going http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&hs=kmW The spokes are available in shops but the website is a bit iffy relying on the google translation.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

jmoryl said:


> FSA is Taiwanese, FWIW.


They are Taiwan based, but FSA/TH Industries has had a production plant in Italy for some time now http://www.bike-eu.com/news/789/fsa-th-industries-to-start-production-in-europe.html. They (FSA Italy) started off with BB and cranksets and now produce/assemble some of FSA's wheels as well http://www.bike-eu.com/news/1847/fsa-european-production.html.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Lot's of Italian names though very few companies actually make their parts in Italy, and that includes Campy/Fulcrum.
> Most Italian companies assemble components that are made in other nations than Italy for their wheels. Nothing wrong with that, but it will be very very difficult to have a pure Italian wheelset. Especially since Italy has no major manufacturer of spokes anymore.


This is true. 100% "pure" would be very hard to find in many companies these days. You can even take it a step further...Let's say a carbon frame is built from scratch in Italy. They mold it and paint it in house yet they buy their raw carbon sheets from another country (I don't think Italy is in the carbon sheet business). The raw carbon is imported. Is the bike really a pure Italian steed? Let's say an aluminum stem is made in Italy. They pour the mold and out comes the final product. You then must ask where did they source the aluminum from? Where did they get the titanium to make the bolts? Chances are not Italy, at least for the titanium.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

terbennett said:


> Dude, Fulcrum is Campy like Aiwa is Sony- same company. Fulcrum was designed by Campy to be Shimano compatible whereas the standard Campy wheels aren't. The Fulcrum name keeps the turf twits from complaining that Campy is catering to the Shimano crowd. Smart move on their part.


Actually , many Campy wheels are available w/ Shimano freehubs.
Maybe Fulcrum brand's appeal is for those thinking it's 'weird' to mix campy & shimano. Plus, Fulcrum styling is different than than some of the other higher-end campy wheels.


----------

